# Netbook



## afrique (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi 
I bought an Acer netbook today for my Ma who is visiting from Scotland. 
She is 82 and just wants to be able to email me and to play cards!
I assumed (stupidly) that as the product was in English on the box and was an international brand that I would be able to change the operating language to English. I can't and I am in a foul mood with Microsoft for controlling me, yet again, so I have to spend more money. Anyone have any ideas?(Don't say teach my Ma Portuguese as I am trying that one!)
It doesn't have any language options at all and I just wanted to set it all up for her before she goes home on Thursday. I am downloading Jolicloud right now which is linux based, that might solve my problems but would like any ones help, if you have any ideas as I am tired of googling sites that I am not sure of and she is looking at me all expectant and I am feeling pressure at the top of my head!!
Thank you in advance
Shaz:ranger:

I think peter is the expert on os but not sure how to pm him.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

afrique said:


> Hi
> I bought an Acer netbook today for my Ma who is visiting from Scotland.
> She is 82 and just wants to be able to email me and to play cards!
> I assumed (stupidly) that as the product was in English on the box and was an international brand that I would be able to change the operating language to English. I can't and I am in a foul mood with Microsoft for controlling me, yet again, so I have to spend more money. Anyone have any ideas?(Don't say teach my Ma Portuguese as I am trying that one!)
> ...


Hi Shaz

Someone call.

I have four machines running Ubuntu and enjoy my time with then. What i would say first is to read about Ubuntu and visit the Ubuntu Forum. I hope the Moderators don't mind me putting another Forum in a post. On the Forum like this one there is always someone who can help. 

Absolute Beginner Talk - Ubuntu Forums

If you do decide to go ahead it is easy to get started almost everything you need comes installed ready for you. Lots of people are afraid of trying Ubuntu Linux but it's only the engine that drives your computer. 

Firefox runs just the same , Open office is almost 100% compatible with windoooooz. As i type i am using Audacity a music recorder and player. I am transferring my Lp's to my computer for when i setup my Mythbuntu media centre.

Have a read and come back i am only a short time away as i am always online at home or work.

Peter


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Shaz

Another option is what's called a liveCD. What this lets you do is run Ubuntu from a CD without installing it first. Below is an article explaining about a LiveCD.

If you click the LiveCD link below there is part way down the article a bit about Netbooks. 

You can install what is called Dual boot. What this does is let you run windooooz or Ubuntu. When you switch on your machine you get an option of which one to choose to run. The link at the bottom is to an article about dual boot systems.

Peter

Netbook features | Ubuntu

Get Ubuntu Netbook Edition | Ubuntu

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD

How to dual boot your PC - CNET Reviews


----------



## afrique (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi Peter
I am reading the forum on Ubuntu now and I am a little scared to change but I suppose that's normal. I have downloaded 'Jolicloud' onto my Mum's system and so far it seems great. She has no CD drive, as is so with the Netbooks, and to be honest the less stuff she has to contend with the easier it will be for her. I am going to read the rest of the forum on it and see what is what.Thanks so much Peter for your help, I hate Microsoft for the controlling way they do things. I wouldnt mid but nowhere on the box, in the store or at the POS did it say 'Portuguese Only'. Anyway the sun is shining so no need to be too mad!
Shaz


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Have you visited Control Panel » Launguage and Settings and changed to English ?

Dependent on your OS Windows will allow you to have a different language for different users. Loading Ubuntu will be about as useful as a chocolate teapot


----------



## marge (May 17, 2010)

Sometimes is better to have a chocolate teapot them to many beers


----------



## António1 (Jun 14, 2010)

I believe he is calling something to the other two!


----------



## afrique (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi Mr Bife,
That was the first place I went, it seems Microsoft have taken the option away for the Windows starter 7 install. I think that is a bit sneaky really as lots of people buy systems when overseas somewhere and the upgrade to allow this option is over a hundred pound. I spoke to the guy in FNAC yesterday about it and he said ´yes, 95% of our systems that run on windows are only in Portuguese´. 
I managed to download some software that allowed me to change it to English, but it is not something Microsoft are too happy with. I looked at Ubuntu and in the end took off Jolicloud too as it all seemed a bit too confusing. Too cure my stress level I bought myself an imac! Thanks for your replies.........did someone mention chocolate?:ranger:


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

I think Microsoft never quite grasped the concept that despite you are living in Portugal, you may want your software in English or French, whatever.

I have been a Microsoft user for many years and a bit fed-up for other reasons but this , but still quite far from moving to another operating system, just dont have the time.

Other anoying thing is when you download some software and the server detects that you are in a portuguese IP, and there you go, you get the brazilian version bahh


----------

